# I have a strange question!



## LuckyGeorge (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello all,
I have a very odd question. Well,can wethers grow teats? I have 2 12 year old neutered Pygmies and in the last year or so,I noticed that both of them have what look like teats! What is that all about!? Should I be worried? It's really weird man! :whatgoat: 

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

All male goats should have teats.  It would be weird if they didn't.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Now if they get a udder that is another story!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep! All goat have teats! Bucks, does and wethers


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Now if they get a udder that is another story!


There are actually bucks who have gotten udders... thought to be because of the heavy milking genetics behind them. I think I read about that in Dairy Goat Journal? I'll see if I can find the article.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow that is really interesting! Wonder what was causing it if not milk production? onder:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I would love to see a buck with an udder :laugh:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

a goat can produce milk without being bred although its rare i believe. its called "precocious" i think.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

The first time I read, "Both does and bucks should have exactly two teats," I thought, "What on earth? That must be a typo." That was before I had a buck.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL, a nearby breeder walked into the barn one morning to find her buck with teats so full he was squirting milk as he walked. :shocked: Talk about weird.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you think of male and female in just about every mammal species...males have teats too....Dogs, Cats, Cattle, Rabbits, etc...even "our guys"....they're smaller than a females and non functional as far as a mammary system goes, not saying that it's not possible for a male to have a functional mammary, but it is very rare.


----------



## LuckyGeorge (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow,that's so weird! I know human guys have them,but I can't say I've noticed any other male creatures having them. Our bull doesn't,(that I can see anyway). I've never noticed any on my tomcat as I've rubbed his tummy... I dunno. 

Anyway,I'm glad it's nothing to worry about! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... everyone is correct.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

LuckyGeorge said:


> I've never noticed any on my tomcat as I've rubbed his tummy... I dunno.


Look more closely next time, you may have to dig through hair. One of our male cats has nipples that are large enough that our puppy tried to nurse them when we first brought him home, and the stupid cat LET him!!! lol.


----------

